# Mohs DX



## JWash618

How do I code the diagnosis "Mohs Defect" I am coding for anesthesiologists so it doesnt get more descriptive than that or "Mohs defect 2nd to skin cancer excision  Lip." or something along those lines. Id say 8 times out of ten I just get "Mohs defect". For the ones that say 2nd to skin cancer excision, I have been coding skin cancer, but Im not 100% satisfied with that.


----------



## mitchellde

You definitely do not code the cancer code after the Mohs surgery.  It is now hx of so you need a V10.x code.  Aslo We always coded first a code for the acquired deformity such as acquired deformity of the nose.


----------

